

Same URL for Apple event, works on Safari, "available soon" on Chrome - rburhum

Same URL for Apple event, works on Safari, "available soon" on Chrome. Is it me, or are we going back to the old messed up IE days?
======
shinratdr
Apple uses HTTP live streaming. Notice the lack of Chrome on the HTTP live
streaming page. It's not "the old messed up IE days" because the Chrome devs
have decided not to implement HTTP live streaming. It's not a standard exactly
but it is documented and possible to implement, as the VLC team has done.

------
veermishra0803
yea.... they have some sort of OS detection on web, it is validating the
visits.. only apple users were able to see it... you can got to ustream there
was a live coverage too.

